# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Glasujte za Gupčevu  lipu - u natjecanju za EU stablo godine!

## no@

U natjecanju za Europsko stablo godine nominirana je i  predivna hrvatska Gupčeva lipa iz Gornje Stubice.
Sigurna sam da će ovo biti jedan glas koji ćete od srca udijeliti, a slobodno animirajte svoje drage i poznate  neka daju svoj glas i lobiraju za našu lipu.


Natjecanje traje od 1. - 28. veljače 2019.


Slobodno proslijedite informaciju  dalje :Smile: 


https://www.treeoftheyear.org/hom

----------


## kli_kli

glasala  :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

Podijelila i glasala.  :Smile:

----------


## rahela

jesam  :Heart:

----------


## zutaminuta

Dat glas.  :Smile:

----------

